# Roof rack



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

What are the best (or at least better) roof rack options for the gen2 Cruze?

I've got a camping vacation next year with 4 people and will need more cargo space than just the trunk. I was thinking either a roof rack, or a trailer hitch with a cargo rack.


----------



## Combat_Infidel (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ve been looking at roof racks myself for my kayak I went from having a large suv to a Cruze I’ve found a few options for roof rack cross bars that are no drill on eBay and Amazon as well as trailer.com a friend has a no drill rack on their car and has no issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, wait a minute, it looks like this can be done for far cheaper than a roof rack or a trailer hitch and cargo rack:









Amazon.com: Rightline Gear Car Top Duffle Bag, 120L, Weatherproof +, Attaches With or Without Roof Rack : Automotive


Buy Rightline Gear Car Top Duffle Bag, 120L, Weatherproof +, Attaches With or Without Roof Rack: Soft-Shell Carriers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Oh, wait a minute, it looks like this can be done for far cheaper than a roof rack or a trailer hitch and cargo rack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just scares me that it's just going to scratch the roof to death.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> That just scares me that it's just going to scratch the roof to death.


Meh. I'll put some soft cloth or something underneath it.


----------

